# Been out breaking ice the last week or two...



## nicktheww2fanatic (Mar 26, 2014)

Latest trip the air temp was 14 and the water (surface) was 33.6

6 trips so far, and haven't been skunked yet (Keep fooling the steelhead).

https://s221.photobucket.com/user/nicktheww2fanatic/library/Fishing 2014


----------



## longshot (Mar 27, 2014)

All I saw was a bunch of pop up ads


----------



## nicktheww2fanatic (Mar 28, 2014)

Weird... It worked for a few of my friends. Anyone else having issues?


----------



## earl60446 (Mar 28, 2014)

Worked but annoying with the ads, firefox stops most popups. Be nice to pick a few key photos and upload
to your post. Lots of water pictures. Where was this at?
Tim


----------



## nicktheww2fanatic (Mar 28, 2014)

midwest Michigan out towards the big lake


----------

